# Water drops - C&C please



## swordfish1945 (Feb 17, 2013)

Camera = Panasonic DMC-GH3, Lens = Lumix G Vario 14-45 at 45mm on Kenko 10mm Extension, Shutter = 1/160, f/11.0, ISO 200, Off-camera wireless flash fired


----------



## Photographiend (Feb 20, 2013)

Neat. Keep playing with the idea.


----------



## silve225 (Feb 20, 2013)

i like the second picture


----------



## Heitz (Feb 20, 2013)

Yes, very nice!  Lens and settings for #1?


----------



## carlos58 (Feb 24, 2013)

Very very nice. Second is a great creative shot ! Beautiful image


----------



## emdiemci (Feb 25, 2013)

Good man. For some reason the back ground makes the picture dull in my opinion. But the idea is great and the pictures came out good.


----------

